# Blasc und Cosmos



## Ludoc (24. April 2005)

Hi,
nach längerem Suchen habe ich nun endlich gefunden warum ich nicht erscheine in der Statistik.

Wenn ich über cosmos starte werden die addondaten von blasc aus dem ordner gelöscht.
Wenn ich über WoW starte muß ich veraltete addons aktivieren, sonst geht es auch nicht. 
Warum ist das so und wie kann ich das ändern ?


----------



## Zubr (25. April 2005)

mach in dem Ordner AddOns einen neuen Ordner namens BLASCProfiler.nopatch , dan wird Cosmos das Ordner BLASCProfiler nicht mehr verändern und du kannst Cosmos weiter updaten.


----------



## Ludoc (25. April 2005)

stimmt, nun leert cosmos den ordner nicht mehr, aber er hat blasc auch nicht gestartet, es steht in der addonliste  nun nicht mehr drin


----------



## Regnor (26. April 2005)

wir kennen dieses problem, das cosmos den blasc addon ordner löscht.
aus diesem Grund überprüft BLASC beim start ob es den richtigen BLASC Ordner samt Dateien gibt. Wenn nicht legt BLASC diesen Ordner neu an und erzeugt die entsprechenden Dateien auch neu. 

Bisher werden dazu die Dateien aus dem BLASC/tmp Ordner verwendet. Mit der neuen Autoupdatefunktion (die sich zur Zeit intern in der Testphase befindet) solltet ihr dann immer die richtigen und aktuellesten Dateien haben (ohne bei jedem Update BLASC neu installieren zu müssen).


----------

